# Best staple food



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

Just wondering what the popular opinion is. i want to make sure im feeding my fish quality stuff and not some cheap rip-off. right now im using Tetracichlid pellets and they seem to like it, but they really like the Tetraflakes so i might go buy some of the TetraCichlid flakes. 

anyway, what do you use?


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Because I have so many tanks, I buy in bulk. I get my food from flguppiesplus.com My fish are also very picky about thier food, and I have tried soooo many, but they perfer the flakes. And they love the flakes from Flguppiesplus. They also have pellets and sticks which they like too, but they let them sink to the bottom and pick at them after they are soft....silly fish! 

Don't know if all the information is what you where looking for, but when I finally found a food they liked....I stuck with it! 

Kathy


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

All my fish prefer the Omega Oneflakes and pellets as their staple food. I also supplement with bloodworms, tubifex worms, veggie wafers, etc. Check the ingredients on the can of food you purchase. If the first ingredient is not fish meal, then it's probably a quality food for your fish. New Life Spectrum food also has a large following especially with those who keep cichlids. My fish would eat it but prefer the Omega One.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

Gunnie said:


> Check the ingredients on the can of food you purchase. If the first ingredient *is not* fish meal, then it's probably a quality food for your fish.


just making sure you said that right. fish meal is bad??


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I like the Ocean Nutrition line of foods myself. High in proteins, amino acids and a good fat content.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm really big on rotating foods, so I even rotate the staple food my fish eat. I've got Hikari cichlid pellets, Wardleys cichlid pellets, Wardleys total tropical flakes and Tetramin tropical flakes, and those are all rotated along with various frozen/ freeze-dried foods. I pretty much just buy a different kind of food everytime I'm in the fish store with a few extra bucks in my pocket.


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

Torpedo said:


> just making sure you said that right. fish meal is bad??


Fish meal is a binder usually made of things not normal for a fish to eat like flour. It's not bad, but it's filler in the food that would be better if it was nutritious instead of just something used to bind the food together. Omega One has no fish meal in it.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

For my cichlids i have a mix of New Life Spectrum that i mix in with Dainchi Ultima formula. Mixing the two together get's them something good. They also eat/nip at the Hikari algae tabs i throw extra's in for the pleco's as i know my cichlids like them as well.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

Gunnie said:


> Omega One has no fish meal in it.


i found some of the Omega one cichlid formula and have been feeding that to mine. i think my fish are backwards, cause my Jacks will eat anything and my Oscars are very finicky. they'll eat eventually, but reluctantly.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I use a variety of brands but mostly Tetra Cichlid Granules and Hikari nuggets


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

TetraCichlid Granules

thats what i was using before, but its made of fish meal. im still going to mix that it from time to time, but i want to make sure theyre getting something healthy. i love the way the Jacks look after a good meal. they really show off their colors.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I recently acquired Dainchi Color Fx, it contains Cyclopzeeze(sp?) which is superb for bringing out coloration in pea****s/haps. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

MP, I tried the cyclopeez awhile back. My fish didn't like it. It is very "greasy".
Very high in protein.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Most definetaly, I am primiliary using it on my red strains, i fed them last night took right to it, them hogs! I wouldn't suggest feeding cyclopeez to mbuna though cuz of that fact you mentioned, high in protein.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

hmm, something I never knew about fish food - the fish meal thing.. I looked at mine and what would ya know - meal is the first ingredient! Ill look for something better next time Im out..


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

Georgia Peach said:


> hmm, something I never knew about fish food - the fish meal thing.. I looked at mine and what would ya know - meal is the first ingredient! Ill look for something better next time Im out..


hey, we're in the same boat... i never knew it either until i asked this question. i bought that Omega One stuff from PetSmart, but i looked at every other Cichlid flake and pellet container there before i bought anything... they ALL had fish meal except for the Omega One.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Nothing wrong with fish meal. It's not bad. It's just cheap. That's why it's listed first. It's just not as good as some other things. It a function of cost. Cheaper food tends to have more fish meal.


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

i'm using ocean nutrition, not sure if its the best but its pretty good.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Fish foods*

I also like to feed the Omega foods. They are made in Alaska, so I know they got to be good. lol... but I have a bunch of food that Sue gave me before she moved south, it's UncleRick's...and the fish love it, are healthy and look great.


----------

